# Problem with Graphics of Lenovo 7757 56q for games



## deviprasad742 (Jan 8, 2008)

I got a new laptop (lenovo 7757 56q) with vista home premium

processor:Intel Core 2 Duo T7250 (2.0 GHz)
Ram:2 GB



it has an 128MB nVIDIA GeForce FX Go8400 GS card

and an total graphical memory of 890(128+768 shared)

Fifa 08 used to work well on intel motherboard with 128 graphical memory 

but it's not running fine on the laptop .

Is this due to Vista graphics ??
or anything else please help me out???


----------



## vandit (Jan 9, 2008)

Any error msg or it crashes?


----------



## Indyan (Jan 9, 2008)

There is no point in sharing 768mb with the gfx card. that wont help. Instead you are loosing out on ram which could have actually helped.
what is your driver's version no. ?
get the latest *stable* drivers from *www.laptopvideo2go.com/


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jan 9, 2008)

^^^ That is something like TurboCache. The 128MB is dedicated RAM and the other 768MB is shared as and when required. So the system has full ram available. There is not setting to disable it afaik. Also 8400 is a very low end card. Do not expect much. Try tweaking the settings, thats the max you can do.


----------



## deviprasad742 (Jan 10, 2008)

No the program doesn't crash
but they are not smooth
i couldn't get a much better config in lenovo than this

infra_red_dude 
can u suggest me some tweaks if u know


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jan 10, 2008)

You need to fiddle around the nvidia control panel. Best is to search for tweaks on the net relevant to your card. But don't expect miracles out of that.


----------



## sridatta (Mar 14, 2008)

@deviprasad742
When you are planning to buy the laptop, I have already suggested you the dell vostro with 8600GT, if you are expecting gaming graphics in vista.
now, as infrared dude said, you cannot expect wonders by just tweaking. Install windows XP if you have a genuine version.


----------

